# follicle size - day 8?



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone can help - just back from scan (day 8 of cycle, day 6 of injecions) and only had two follies, one was only a wee thing (6?) sitting beside a bigger one (12)
Is this ok and normal? is the wee one likely to grow? Doctor thinks  i will be basted next wednesday/thursday...is it likely i will only have one decent follie?
  
is this bad news  
xxxx


----------



## sparkle (May 30, 2004)

Hi luna
i'm like you this month had my scan yesterday had alittle one at 8 and a bigger one at 17 getting basted on monday. Doctor said that it was good and that the smaller one will probably have a growth spurt. 

Good luck Alison


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

thanks alison and lots of   for monday, may our follies grow lovely and big!


----------



## polly1 (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi girls thought I'd join you.
Also had my scan yesterday. 2 follies 12 and 13, which the consultant was happy enough with.
Have to continue injections and am getting rescanned tomorrow.

On my first IUI on day 8 my follies were 8 and 10, so I think there is no set pattern.
They increased over a few days. Most likely yours will do the same
Fingers crossed

Polly1


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

I was slow last time, had several follies then all but one dropped off in growth and one led, it ended up at 19mm on day 16 but I got a  BFP! Slow is sometimes best and most natural a growth of no more than 1-2mm a day is what you are looking for if poss so you are on track, don't loose faith. It can and will happen!

Try to keep calm as it is bound to turn out ok. Consume lots of protein to build good strong follies and low stress if at all poss! Keep relaxed.

Good luck with your cycle Luna!

Good luck on Monday Sparkle.

i really hope we see you both on BFP soon! love Charlie xxx


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hello!
Thought I would join in. I had my scan yesterday and have one follicle at 17mm so I am getting basted on monday same as sparkle. 

Sparkle - Don't worry too much about the number you have it only takes 1 to make a miracle! We are happy with 1 as I don't normally produce any naturally and we have had problems with overstimulation on the drugs.

Luna - are you still taking the drugs because if so the follicle should still continue to grow? On a previous cycle I had very little growing and they gave me one more injection and then I had loads.   for the next scan.

Good luck ladies 
Linzi32
x


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi,

I had a 18mm & 20 mm follie and i got      first time    

   

Sweetcheeks xxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Don't panic!

Different size follicles are needed for different treatments - iui, anything above 14mm is fine but they like them a bit bigger if poss for ICSI.

They usually grow about 2mm a day but of course some grow faster & some slower - this is just an average!

I swear by L-Argnine which you can buy from Holland & Barret to help the little ones grow - has def worked in the past for me!

Good look - relaxation is the key so don't stress over it! One follicle is absolutely fine for iui.

Jess xxx


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi Luna, i think your follies sound an ok size for day 8. Myne did not seem to grow at all hardly then one day i went and just one had grown, thats all it takes, one, i got a BFP from one so it shows thats all you need!! 
GOOD LUCK XXX

Britta xxx


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

thankyou so much for your lovely replies. DH and i have been talking to the follies today, asking the totty wee one (the underdog) to grow big and strong  
guess shall find out whats going on in there on monday  
thanks again
xxx


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey Sparkly and Linzi32 - can we be cycle buddies cos I'm also being basted on Monday....   Yipee!

Cathy


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Cathy
I'd love to be your cycle buddy. Hope Sparkly can join in too.
    for monday


----------

